# Need a weapon's reference?



## Snaquebite (Sep 8, 2007)

Manuals
http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

Illustrated Parts Breakdown
http://stevespages.com/page7a.htm

Firearms and Reloading
http://stevespages.com/page7d.htm

Misc Information (weapons History etc)
http://stevespages.com/table3.html

One more
Pretty good firearms site - check the library
http://www.brokawarms.com/ Go to the library


----------



## JBS (Nov 30, 2009)

Another set of great resources, with otherwise relatively obscure data:

Browning Serial Numbers
Colt Serial Numbers
Gun Codes and Markings 
House Brand Conversion
United States Military Small Arms Inspectors      Markings
Winchester Serial Numbers
WWII German Ordnance Codes


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 3, 2016)

I find this site useful.

AccurateShooter.com 6mmBR.com -- Best Guide to Precision Shooting and Precision Rifle Accuracy


----------

